

Capturing the Potential of Outlier Ideas in the  Intelligence Community (2011) [pdf] - poindontcare
https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-intelligence/csi-publications/csi-studies/studies/vol.-55-no.-4/pdfs-vol.-55-no.-4/Brennan-Reflections%20on%20Outliers-13Jan.pdf

======
paulmd
It's impressive how many words and charts a government agency needs to use to
say "listen to the dreamers once in a while".

Frankly not a very self-critical piece. It's pretty obvious why a lot of ideas
get squashed - the CIA is at the core a political organization like any other,
there's things that the leaders want to hear and things they don't.

You don't need a big chart and buzzwords ("hedgehog/groundhog/brown fox/red
fox"), you need institutional reform and de-politicization.

~~~
dropit_sphere
Is that possible? I'm not certain that it's even possible to have a large
organization that doesn't run on politics.

